# gun feedback



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

i need some feed back on a gun i am interested in.
it is the rem 870 marine magnum. it will be primarily a home defense gun and maybe the range once in a blue moon. any who own or have shot one, all opinions welcome...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Should be fine for that. Probably suck at trap, it will be heavier. But the Remington 870 is IMO the finest pump shotgun ever made.

My friend had one. It was heavy, he added side saddle and stuff that I wouldn't. But it will keep the bad guys at bay.

After like what 40 million sold or something that tells alot.

:sniper:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

go with it. the 870 is a great gun that you could use for anything. from home defense to small game hunting.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> After like what 40 million sold or something that tells alot.


It's 9 million but it doesn't really matter, it's the best pump of all-time! :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Bandman have you ever shot a Model 12 Winchster? I have both a 870 and several Model 12"s, I would choose the the Model 12 over the 870. just my opinion. I am old you are young


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Personally, I think the Browning BPS/Ithaca 37 is the finest pump shotgun ever made.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The pump I'd choose would allow you to hold the trigger back and just keep pumping. Someone here knows what I mean, let the rest of them figure it out.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM said:


> Bandman have you ever shot a Model 12 Winchster? I have both a 870 and several Model 12"s, I would choose the the Model 12 over the 870. just my opinion. I am old you are young


We have a model 12 .20 guage and it hasn't been shot for 10 years because she crapped the bed. 
One of the guys that occasionally comes w/ us a couple times a year just made the switch from his model 12 to an 870 super mag and is very pleased with it. 
Both guns have a great history but I would take the 870 every day of the week based on feel, looks, solidity, and durability.
To each their own...


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

```
The pump I'd choose would allow you to hold the trigger back and just keep pumping. Someone here knows what I mean, let the rest of them figure it out.
```
probably charles daily...My buddy had one and he could fire with the bolt closed halfway.If not then the famous mossberg (aka trench slayer) from ww2? :lol:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Canada_Hunter said:


> ```
> The pump I'd choose would allow you to hold the trigger back and just keep pumping. Someone here knows what I mean, let the rest of them figure it out.
> ```
> probably charles daily...My buddy had one and he could fire with the bolt closed halfway.If not then the famous mossberg (aka trench slayer) from ww2? :lol:


I'd not have any Mossberg's period. If a Mossberg owning friend came to visit he'd have to leave it in his car and park on the street.

The shotgun I wrote about above is the Winchester Model 12. I didn't want 280 IM to let the cat out of the bag, I knew he'd know what I meant.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Horsager said:


> I'd not have any Mossberg's period. If a Mossberg owning friend came to visit he'd have to leave it in his car and park on the street.


Cheers to that!
I feel the same way now. An 835 I shot for years and kept cleaned decided to totally let me down on the snow goose sneak of a life-time. I don't associate w/ the name mossberg whatsoever anymore and the name just makes me wanna puke! Wish I woulda left the damn thing out there even after all the good times I had w/ it.

It kinda felt like your dog attacking you in the middle of the night, it definitely left a scar that will never heal!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

remington 870 is where its at for me


----------

